# is it ok to put an african dwarf frog with fancy guppys?



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

i just saw an african dwarf frog in the pet stor and they are the qutest things!!!
they are also in the community fish section and are really neat.
but i need to know if they will get along with my guppys or not???
will it eat the fry :fish: :chair:
i only wont to get one


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah, they will get along great.


----------



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

so it wont eat the fry or anything like that


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

if it could, it would. but you are over-estimating these guys. I'd be more afraid of the parents eating the fry.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Everyone assumes that just because the word "dwarf" is in the name that these guys won't get very big. They will get big enough to eat your adult Guppies. Anything they can get their mouths on will not be long for this world.
Tony


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, it will eat your fry and maybe even the mama


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I seriously doubt they could eat any fry, and definately not the parents.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

sehv they will eat the fry they are small but these frogs can swim fast enough to get one. They are kept with fish who are their size or bigger. They do eat small fish in the water and as fish and doggy say if it'll fit in their mouth they'll eat it. These fish can be peaceful but so can all community fish, but the community fish still try and eat one another sometimes if one is really small.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I seriously doubt they could eat any fry, and definately not the parents.


Sure thing, I had one eat feeder guppies


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure it was an african dwarf frog?

and not an african clawed frog?

I see no way, even if I held the guppy in front of him, for it to eat one.

I have quite a large ADF with guppies, otocinclus, and ghost shrimp. never has it even attempted to eat any of them.

anything neon sized and above wont get eaten.



> frogs can swim fast enough to get one


adf's have horrible eye sight. but they see movement well. it is not going to chase down a fish and eat it. if the opportunity came, and a fish fry came up to his face and wiggled a bunch. it probaby would snap at it.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Well he's talking about fry, so I dunno how big the fry are. It'll eat the fry for sure, maybe not full grown guppies, but he was asking about fry.


----------

